# Gone



## watfly (Nov 21, 2016)

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/11/21/19/34/161121-mnt-us-soccer-parts-ways-with-jurgen-klinsmann


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 21, 2016)

The writing was on the wall with the past two defeats. I actually thought the team was on an upswing prior to these recent games.


----------



## Bayernfan (Nov 21, 2016)

I think it is the right choice...but don't expect too much improvement. My guess, we are sadly lacking in talent, but Arena is probably the better coach to stop the bleeding and get short term results. In any other qualifying group, US would not stand a chance or have a really tough go depending on the group. But as it stands, if we can beat a few minnows we'll go to Moscow...

Anyway, until we redo the MLS structure, there won't be much talent coming from the USA.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 21, 2016)

I think the college structure is more important to change than the MLS.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Nov 21, 2016)

I recently read a goal.com article that was detailing a number of Americans that play in the U.S. & abroad, who could help the usmnt & klinnsman ignored...

I know there is no "magic wand", but there are a number of current players who should be walking out the door with jurgen.... but its easy for me to say from behind my keyboard  :headbang:


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 21, 2016)

The MLS is never going to change. The owners need to make money every year and a promotion/relegation system would ruin the league. I don't know of any other change, besides changing the number of foreign players allowed per team.

JK brought in "his" players, but "his" players were not good enough. Some may still pan out and hopefully they will, but to me this is a big blow to the USMNT. Not because they fired JK but because now they have no direction.


----------



## Bayernfan (Nov 21, 2016)

College does not matter as far as soccer development. You should go to college to get a job doing something other than soccer, which is a good idea for most of us. I agree that MLS will not go to a promotion/relegation system...no one is going to pony up millions for a franchise that could be worth nothing down the road. However, to the extent you have a closed system, don't expect any team to try an excel. There is no point to it...It will continue down the"retirement" strategy sprinkled with some cheap mediocre central american talent. 

Developing talent is hard. Takes time,patience,  coaches that understand how to develop players, a consistent philosophy of play, none of which we have here. It is much easier for everyone to play very mediocre soccer(at best), have the games competitive, and Sell Gerrard Jerseys.  So my take, you are firing the wrong guy (well he should go to) but Sunil needs to go, but he never takes responsibility for anything.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 21, 2016)

He obviously wasn't getting it done, so I'm ok with this.  The one thing he gave me hope for was that he was always a guy with a vision and big ideas.  Granted, he couldn't make that vision a reality, but I fear more US mediocrity is in store without a game changer in charge.   Gulati might be the real one who needs to hit the unemployment line.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm a relative newcomer to being a US Soccer fan.  But my take is that with our average players, we typically play a bit above our pay grade with grit and determination.  It appears that our overall skill may be on the rise, but our grit and determination have declined.  Klinsmann didn't appear to be a great motivator.


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 21, 2016)

May this also end the Altidore-Bradley-Jones era as well.


----------



## younothat (Nov 21, 2016)

Consistency was lacking and : 
from *Pablo Maurer * ‏


----------



## Jairzinho (Nov 21, 2016)

JK needed replacing a while ago, but the problem is obviously much much bigger than him. Gulati letting him stick around shows how much he knows. MLS need some fixing, starting with changing their schedule to match the rest of the world. Promotion relegation need to happen but you don't hear anyone at the top calling for that. College needs fixing. Almost no development happens there, and that's a CRIME. Club level needs to change: we have lots of nothing coaches collecting paychecks based on nothing more than a foreign accent. Entire system needs an overhaul and we need people in power that are proactive, not reactive. I say again, we have the talent. What we don't have is the system or the leadership to develop said talent. Once we come to terms with that, the healing can begin.

Bye bye JK. Thanks!wicked1


----------



## younothat (Nov 22, 2016)

Bruce Arena accepts position as U.S. Men’s National Team Head Coach; LA Galaxy begin search for Head Coach and General Manager
http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2016/11/22/bruce-arena-accepts-position-us-men-s-national-team-head-coach-la-galaxy-begin


----------



## younothat (Nov 23, 2016)

US Soccer blew $20 million on failed Jurgen Klinsmann project
Money for nothing....
http://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2016/11/22/13711588/us-soccer-jurgen-klinsmann-sunil-gulati-clown-failure-jabroni

"Obviously, it’s not really fair to do the math like this due to there being a buyout of the final two years of his contract, but US Soccer spent $4 million a YEAR on the failed Klinsmann project. If Klinsmann is the best manager that you can hire for $4 million a year, then we’ve got bigger problems to discuss"


----------

